#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-02-21
<yessy> hola como estan
<yessy> tengo un problema 
<yessy> y es el siguiente:
<yessy> necesito hacer que una base de datos que funciona el windows
<yessy> me funcione tambien en linux
<yessy> utilizando wine
<yessy> por lo pronto ya instale office 2003
<yessy> pero no me habre la base de datos
<yessy> me da un error de que la p
<yessy> aplicacion acces no esta instalada para el usuario y se cierra
<yessy> alguien que me pueda ayudar con este inconveniente?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-02-23
<cubides> hi
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-02-26
<alice_bc> buenos dias
<alice_bc> quisiera molestarle para comentar un pequeño lio que tengo...
<alice_bc> soy nueva en linux y quisiera algo de ayuda
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-02-20
<fercho> go
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-02-21
<andresbogo> hola buenas noches a todos los usuarios
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-02-22
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses, JHOSMAN : Hola
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez: saludos
<SergioMeneses> como q nadie vino
<CesarGomez> eso veo o.O
<CesarGomez> a mi me venia pitando ese HP celular por el camino xD!
<CesarGomez> llegue a conectarme P
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez: jajaja
<SergioMeneses> me lo imagino
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses:bueno ps ni modo yo estare por aqui un ratico veamos a ver si llegan
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez: ud va a participar en el flisol?
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses: sizas, claro :D
<CesarGomez> a todas necesitamos material para el de aqui :S
<JHOSMAN> q hay q ahcer pues?
<DanielF> noches buenas
<CesarGomez> don JHOSMAN todo bien ?
<DanielF> se me hizo un poco tarde
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez: jajaja
<SergioMeneses> DanielF: un poco... yo ya voy saliendo
<SergioMeneses> q pereza
<SergioMeneses> falte al del lc por trabajo y ahora este no se dio xD
<SergioMeneses> señores buena noche! y q les rinda, estamos en contacto
<CesarGomez> que descanse SergioMeneses
<DanielF> mmmm y entonces
<CesarGomez> DanielF: hola
<CesarGomez> pues parece que no hay meeting =/
<DanielF> que mas cesar
<DanielF> eso parece
<DanielF> y yo preocupado
<JHOSMAN> Nos pillamos tengo q madrugar...
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches.!!!
<JHOSMAN> :/ creo q se deberia dejar para mañana
<JoseGutierrez> pregunto hay meeting hoy??
<DanielF> era la idea
<CesarGomez> JoseGutierrez, hola, pues todo parece indicar que no hay
<JHOSMAN> nospi me envian un mail si algo xaui!
<JoseGutierrez> ok, y yo pensando que me habia perdido de la reunion
<DanielF> igual yo
<CesarGomez> same here
<DanielF> hablamos cualquier cosa estoy por gtalk, un abrazo linux para todos
<JoseGutierrez> ok... DanielF pasala en el nucleo !!!
<DanielF> rules
<JoseGutierrez> feliz noche a todos !! :)
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-02-25
<smoz> hola
<ander_> una pregunta aca que instalo ubunto
<ander_> e instala bien pero cuando entro a el sistema se queda bloqueado
<camilo> una pregunta q sistema operativo utilisan los hackers o ingenieros en sistetams
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-02-18
<edd23> Hola necesito resolver unas dudas acerca de la instalacion de ubuntu
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-02-19
<darkhole> Buenas!
<darkhole> ;)
<darkhole> No! No es una ilusion!
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-02-20
<DiegoDazaUbuntu> Hola a Todos
<DiegoDazaUbuntu> Ando algo colgado con mi laptop ya que el Wifi anda super lento o no anda
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-02-22
<URIELTORRES> buen dia
<urielt> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-02-23
<castropol> hola
<Giovanny> Hola
<Giovanny> Hola alguien aqui?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-02-24
<Jdh_> Hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-02-19
<nelson|22283> hola buenas tardes
<nelson|22283> necesito una ayuda en ubuntu
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-02-20
<JHOSMAN> #ubuntu-co
